# Anyone wish they had (or considering) an A5?



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wondering...it seems that the 328i especially is VERY low hp/car for the money, and getting lamer and lamer with bmw taking nice amenities off that were once standard...Not to mention they have become SO common suddenly...

Any of you looking at new or used A5 as an alternative? yeah I know - the 328i still handles better - but what about you guys for whom handling is NOT the top priority? 

(I am addressing the current or potential 328i crowd here, not the 335i owners)


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

As an M3 owner...I can post

I liked the S5 a lot with the tech package/ride control, but felt the car was overpriced. As for the A5, I would probably just get a Passat...


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

I priced out the A5 before getting my wife's E93 328. I didn't see the value for the extra money.


----------



## Lufthansa (Nov 8, 2009)

I looked at the A and S/5 before getting the 328. BMW would deal, Audi wouldn't - end of story.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah it's definitely pricey...wonder how the used/cpo market for the A5 will be for 2008 models (with the 3.2 L) in about 2 yrs....


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

I looked at the A5 / S5 before getting my 335. Foolish as it may sound, the non-opening sunroof was the killer for me. I didn't get enough of a "wow" over the 335 for me to regret it in the least. Can't guarantee that's how I would feel if I were in a 328.

I do have to say I still wonder about the TTS from time to time, though. Had the seat belt been mounted an inch higher, I'd be in it today. Drove me crazy where it was placed, though.


George


----------



## DWill (Apr 9, 2010)

As a former M3 owner and current X5M owner can I post??? 

Is there really a need to think about a choice AUDI/VW or whatever it is.. ( I think it's a little of both )

And a BMW???? :angel:


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

Um - thanks - but i really think the 328i ( at a maximum SOME 335i owners, but rare) crowd will be the most relevant people to answer my query 
(but your comment didn't hurt - it's just totally unrelated)

Audi is not that much (or perhaps at all?) below bmw, btw. Audi makes a decemt car for what it intends to do.


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

No.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd definitely consider one for the looks and the real spare tire alone. But, Audis end up being way more expensive than BMWs because their leases suck and their ED program doesn't give much of a discount. I drove an A4 a year ago, and didn't care for the steering or the clutch (yes, I found it worse than even a CDV-plagued BMW). Very solid, well built car though.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Washburn said:


> Just wondering...it seems that the 328i especially is VERY low hp/car for the money, and getting lamer and lamer with bmw taking nice amenities off that were once standard...Not to mention they have become SO common suddenly...
> 
> Any of you looking at new or used A5 as an alternative? yeah I know - the 328i still handles better - but what about you guys for whom handling is NOT the top priority?
> 
> (I am addressing the current or potential 328i crowd here, not the 335i owners)


Maybe if you go to Audiworld.com.
Why would anyone who considered both still hang in here if they chose A5/S5?

I test drove S5 and getting 335xi, the S-line Audi is getting very good but I wanted to get tune like GIAC/Dinan/Piggy-back down the road while the S5 has V8 (not tuneable). Had the S5 got V6 SC under the hood it could be a different story with Audi drive select (rear limited diff, not available in non S or RS).


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

HPIA4v2 said:


> Why would anyone who considered both still hang in here if they chose A5/S5?


My question was also aimed at *potential* buyers of the 328i (read last line in my OP), some of which might frequent this site too, logically; and it's not completely abnormal to have buyer's remorse, which means there could be a few 328i owners that wonder if they made the right choice after considering the A5 when they were deciding on a 328i...those could also be potential sources of info/feedback, and those people tend to remain silent, unless prompted


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Washburn said:


> My question was also aimed at *potential* buyers of the 328i (read last line in my OP), some of which might frequent this site too, logically; and it's not completely abnormal to have buyer's remorse, which means there could be a few 328i owners that wonder if they made the right choice after considering the A5 when they were deciding on a 328i...those could also be potential sources of info/feedback, and those people tend to remain silent, unless prompted


If you hang around at Audiworld.com after considering an Audi and bought a BMW, they call you TROLL:bigpimp:


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I never test drove an Audi when I was shopping. I would this time just because I owe it to myself. I'm sure if you're tracking the car and doing high performance driving events, the extra handling skills of the 3-series make it the winner. I think if you just want a Euro luxury GT with a bit of sport the A5 looks like a competitive candidate. Again I've seen how great they look but never driven one to feel the real difference. I did see an S5 one night and just looking at it have to say from a design perspective, both interior and exterior, Audi freakin' nailed it.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

HPIA4v2 said:


> If you hang around at Audiworld.com* after considering an Audi and bought a BMW*, they call you TROLL:bigpimp:


 Never included that category (who hang around Audi forum) - Read again - I meant people who considered an A5 also, but BOUGHT A BMW but are now having 2nd thoughts - those would still hang around in* THIS *forum!


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

johnc_22 said:


> I did see an S5 one night and just looking at it have to say from a design perspective, both interior and exterior, Audi freakin' nailed it.


Yeah, but this thread put me back over to the Audi website and it reminded me about one of the really frustrating things about them. If you want certain options, You HAVE to go with one of the upscale packages. The one that frosted me the most on the TTS is bundling heated seats into the top end trim level with the navigation package. If you think navi is a waste, having to give up the heated seats in NE is a killer.

I expect that kind of stuff on a Japanese car, not a German one.

George


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

One thing that bugs me on the a5 is the huge front grill that goes THROUGH the bumper- it's not so bad on a black one, but looks hideous and over-killed on any other (lighter) color - painting that one horizontal piece which is inline with the bumper area in body color might work and make it look like a normal grill - never seen one like that, though...


----------



## jeff g (May 22, 2010)

My 335xi beats the heck out of a A5.
Nice looking cars, sure...but what else does it offer compared to 335xi.
NOTHING.
Of course thats just my opinion. I looked at both, because I need AWD, and I wanted a coupe.
I made the right choice.


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

To get the A5 to where I would even consider it, I needed to add a lot of options. I got sport, premium, and heated seats for less than comparable options on the A5. Oh... and I got a hardtop on the vert.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Washburn said:


> On thing that bugs me on the a5 is the huge front grill that goes THROUGH the bumper- it's not so bad on a black one, but looks hideous and over-killed on any other (lighter) color - painting that one horizontal piece which is inline with the bumper area in body color might work and make it look like a normal grill - never seen one like that, though...


Also if you live in a state that requires a front plate . . . fugly.:thumbdwn:


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanted RWD, so stopped looking at Audi right away.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

Washburn said:


> Any of you looking at new or used A5 as an alternative?
> (I am addressing the current or potential 328i crowd here, not the 335i owners)


No. I do, however, wish I got something like 335i instead (not for extra HP - 328xi has plenty for me, but simply for a better A/T).


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

I find the Audi A5 0-60 time on the 'net as 6.0 seconds. My 328i E92 MT was listed by BMW as 6.2 seconds but I think it's come in quicker than that by some reviewers.

And Car & Driver liked the 328i E93 over the equivalent A5, too.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

jeff g said:


> My 335xi beats the heck out of a A5.
> Nice looking cars, sure...but what else does it offer compared to 335xi.
> NOTHING.
> Of course thats just my opinion. I looked at both, because I need AWD, and I wanted a coupe.
> I made the right choice.


I am sure that it's not better than a 335i
If you read my OP i was specifically interested in how it compares to 328i coupe.


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

I think the A5 is a wonderful car inside and out. But for the money, it begs to be lacking in HP to me. The S5, which is really nice, is way overpriced to me, but in the scheme of german coupes, its in a niche, between the MB E coupe, and the BMW 3...dont get me wrong, I would love to own it, but its a lot doe ray me...


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

no. If not for the handling I'd be driving an Accord.


----------



## Asiarush (May 16, 2010)

i drive a 328 .. i put my extra money on the mods. its more fun than an audi for sure!


----------



## Funkee (Aug 23, 2009)

Washburn said:


> Just wondering...it seems that the 328i especially is VERY low hp/car for the money, and getting lamer and lamer with bmw taking nice amenities off that were once standard...Not to mention they have become SO common suddenly...
> 
> Any of you looking at new or used A5 as an alternative? yeah I know - the 328i still handles better - but what about you guys for whom handling is NOT the top priority?
> 
> (I am addressing the current or potential 328i crowd here, not the 335i owners)


No


----------



## kingkong954 (Oct 8, 2009)

Zooks527 said:


> I looked at the A5 / S5 before getting my 335. Foolish as it may sound, the non-opening sunroof was the killer for me. I didn't get enough of a "wow" over the 335 for me to regret it in the least. Can't guarantee that's how I would feel if I were in a 328.
> 
> I do have to say I still wonder about the TTS from time to time, though. Had the seat belt been mounted an inch higher, I'd be in it today. Drove me crazy where it was placed, though.
> 
> George


I feel like im burning a hole in the TTS with all the staring I do at it. What was your test drive experience like? I haven't been able to find a dealer with a TTS on the lot.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

We recently ordered an Audi S4 for our daughter who just graduated from college with a 4.0 undergrad and for her Masters Degree. She previously had a Jetta 1.8T since Junior year in HS.

We have two BMWs and she originally was targeting a 335ix. After test driving the 335ix, the Audi S5, and then the Audi S4, she decided on a loaded S4.

IMO, the Audi S5 is a poor substitute to a BMW 335ix. It feels sloppy and has poor pick up. IMO, the car does not perform as well as my daughter's VW Jetta 1.8T. It is way overpriced for what you get. 

But, the Audi S4 is a totally different animal and kicks the crap out of the BMW 335i, IMO., It has the DCT plus variable select drive (shock settings) that makes this a real performer. I also think it does as well performance wise as does my new 2011 335is, except it does not offer a convertible option.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

beden1 said:


> We recently ordered an Audi S4 for our daughter who just graduated from college with a 4.0 undergrad and for her Masters Degree. She previously had a Jetta 1.8T since Junior year in HS.
> 
> We have two BMWs and she originally was targeting a 335ix. After test driving the 335ix, the Audi S5, and then the Audi S4, she decided on a loaded S4.
> 
> ...


I am available for adoption!


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

kingkong954 said:


> I feel like im burning a hole in the TTS with all the staring I do at it. What was your test drive experience like? I haven't been able to find a dealer with a TTS on the lot.


It was a blast. Seriously fun car to drive. Couldn't stop the corners of my mouth from meeting in the back of my head.

In fact, we were going to get it. I wanted one last "let's be sure" ride, so my wife and I took it out for an extended romp around the area (45 minutes or so). About 25 minutes in, I realized the seatbelt was digging into the corner of my neck. Couldn't make it go away. That dropped it into a tie with the 335, and I ended up with the 335 when the BMW dealer made the deal first.

George


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

Washburn said:


> ...and those people tend to remain silent, unless prompted


There is Mercedes Benz and there is BMW.

This thread belongs in the Acura, Lexus, Infiniti, and Cadillac forums as Audi is not a luxury car. There is no status in a Volkswagon rebadge. No BMW or Mercedes owner mutters "Ooh, look, it's an Audi".

BJ


----------



## gotxquattro (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the forum just wanted to see whats going on with BMW's and all that. I currently own an S5 and have driven the A5 many times. With respect to what the other members and yourself handling is not the question because I myself have driven every BMW and not liked one of them except the 335i and the M5. The thing is you buy an Audi for the planted feel and the AWD system. Audi's are normally much cheaper than BMW's and I for one feel you get 2X as much value. Thats just me though but the A5 is a beautiful car hands down and if you decided to go with one I guarantee you would like it.

- Rizzo


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

boltjaM3s said:


> There is Mercedes Benz and there is BMW.
> 
> This thread belongs in the Acura, Lexus, Infiniti, and Cadillac forums as Audi is not a luxury car. There is no status in a Volkswagon rebadge. No BMW or Mercedes owner mutters "Ooh, look, it's an Audi".
> 
> BJ


:rofl:
: popcorn:


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

*This post helps add context to the thread...*



gotxquattro said:


> Hey guys im new to the forum just wanted to see whats going on with BMW's and all that. I currently own an S5 and have driven the A5 many times. With respect to what the other members and yourself handling is not the question because I myself have driven every BMW and not liked one of them except the 335i and the M5. The thing is you buy an Audi for the planted feel and the AWD system. Audi's are normally much cheaper than BMW's and I for one feel you get 2X as much value. Thats just me though but the A5 is a beautiful car hands down and if you decided to go with one I guarantee you would like it.
> 
> - Rizzo


:thumbup:


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

Asiarush said:


> i drive a 328 .. i put my extra money on the mods. its more fun than an audi for sure!


I like the mod in the middle picture. Excellent choice.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Here was my take on an A5 when I considered them before I got my current 335 last year. Taken from my comparison post
http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318232

*Audi A5:* I've been ogling over one in the garage at work for a few months and started emailing with the Audi dealer. They say they can't keep them in stock and only get an allotment for one every 2-3 months. Unlike BMW where the ED cars don't come out of their allotment, with Audi. the A5's *do *come out of their dealer allotment. So unlike BMW _A) _they can't just spontaneously order you one,_ B)_ its not just a bonus sale for them and you are therefore not likely to talk them down past their fixed 5% ED discount. Certainly not to $1k over invoice like you can do with BMW if you're lucky. Similarly equipped to my 335 the A5 costs around $53-55k. Subtract 5% for ED and its quite a bit more expensive than mine. Payments would probably be in the $700/month range vs. the $500ish that I'm paying now.

The car itself is beautiful. Arguably better looking than the 335, it has sort of a more elegant look to it. The one I drove was midrange as far as options at $46k. The inside is great. The sunroof is larger, but only tilts (and not very much at that) and doesn't slide. Apparently there isn't room for that with the roofline which I could see. The ride is very nice and smooth. It doesn't have the jerk off the line like my car does (that seems unique to BMW). The engine note is more throaty than the 335 and sounds great. However, it also doesn't have the low end torque so acceleration from a stoplight doesn't yield the same smile on my face that the power in my car does. Its 265hp. The steering is nice and light. On both my car and the G37 steering feels a little heavy, but the power steering in the A5 is light and nimble. AWD standard is a certainly nice feature. I didn't have anything but the radio to test it with, but the B&O stereo didn't sound much different than my current one or than the Bose in the G37. Maybe some fine tuning and a good cd would make a difference.


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Snareman said:


> Here was my take on an A5 when I considered them before I got my current 335 last year. Taken from my comparison post
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318232
> 
> *Audi A5:* I've been ogling over one in the garage at work for a few months and started emailing with the Audi dealer. They say they can't keep them in stock and only get an allotment for one every 2-3 months. Unlike BMW where the ED cars don't come out of their allotment, with Audi. the A5's *do *come out of their dealer allotment. So unlike BMW _A) _they can't just spontaneously order you one,_ B)_ its not just a bonus sale for them and you are therefore not likely to talk them down past their fixed 5% ED discount. Certainly not to $1k over invoice like you can do with BMW if you're lucky. Similarly equipped to my 335 the A5 costs around $53-55k. Subtract 5% for ED and its quite a bit more expensive than mine. Payments would probably be in the $700/month range vs. the $500ish that I'm paying now.
> ...


Or you could always just buy a Volkswagen CC.


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

boltjaM3s said:


> There is Mercedes Benz and there is BMW.
> 
> This thread belongs in the Acura, Lexus, Infiniti, and Cadillac forums as* Audi is not a luxury car. There is no status in a Volkswagon rebadge*. No BMW or Mercedes owner mutters "Ooh, look, it's an Audi".
> 
> BJ


LOL - why am I not surprised?
If Audi is not a luxury car, then BMW certainly can't be. 
*
and please stop dissing other car makers* (which were not even included in my OP): ironically, EVERY single car maker you insulted has a more powerful, higher optioned model that would beat your pseudo "M" car in performance and amenities for less money. (yeah perhaps not a big "name" but believe me, that name is not so "big" anymore since E90 series appeared) - i am not a fan of any of those either BUT I just mention this because you insulted them.
If you want another car to insult, how about a 2011 Mustang V6 ?? hehe - it makes more than 300 hp and about 300 lb-ft torque, costs less, and is a proven design, and handling is probably not that much far from a 3-er. Is it common? sure! is it prestigious? no - but guess who'll blow your doors off and laugh at your fast fading "M" badge (in the rear view mirror, FYI)? the "common" guy! yeah and that's just the v*6 *Mustang, ok?


----------



## angler (Aug 12, 2008)

never considered it. imo 3 series coupe is better looking than s4 or s5 hands down!


----------



## Washburn (Nov 8, 2009)

I have no interest in 4-door sedans...
I do like both E92 coupe and A5/S5 for looks, both have their own great look. I prefer the E92 front though - just can't stand that ugly ass grill of the Audi...but the side profile and angle profiles of the A5 is just super!


----------



## BMWFTW91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Washburn said:


> LOL - why am I not surprised?
> If Audi is not a luxury car, then BMW certainly can't be.
> *
> and please stop dissing other car makers* (which were not even included in my OP): ironically, EVERY single car maker you insulted has a more powerful, higher optioned model that would beat your pseudo "M" car in performance and amenities for less money. (yeah perhaps not a big "name" but believe me, that name is not so "big" anymore since E90 series appeared) - i am not a fan of any of those either BUT I just mention this because you insulted them.
> If you want another car to insult, how about a 2011 Mustang V6 ?? hehe - it makes more than 300 hp and about 300 lb-ft torque, costs less, and is a proven design, and handling is probably not that much far from a 3-er. Is it common? sure! is it prestigious? no - but guess who'll blow your doors off and laugh at your fast fading "M" badge (in the rear view mirror, FYI)? the "common" guy! yeah and that's just the v*6 *Mustang, ok?


You forgot to mention that the new 2011 V8 Mustangs will give the M3 a run for their money.

Plus they are much more fuel efficient.


----------



## TrebMaxx (Oct 25, 2008)

The 328 to me was a better value, more goodies for the buck. Looks are in the eye of the beholder and to my eyes the 328 pleases me more than the A5, but again JMO. No regrets here.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

HPIA4v2 said:


> Maybe if you go to Audiworld.com.
> Why would anyone who considered both still hang in here if they chose A5/S5?
> 
> I test drove S5 and getting 335xi, the S-line Audi is getting very good but I wanted to get tune like GIAC/Dinan/Piggy-back down the road while the S5 has V8 (not tuneable). Had the S5 got V6 SC under the hood it could be a different story with Audi drive select (rear limited diff, not available in non S or RS).


I park next to an A5 3.2 every day at work. I'm not sure, but I think his car cost more than mine. He has an S-line. That's sad because he's basically rocking an engine that's not nearly as good as the 328i. An inline six is way smoother than a V6, and BMW has the most advanced one in the world with its magensium/aluminum light weight construction.

I feel the 2.0T is a better engine than the 3.2, because you can tune it to 250/250 conservatively, and prob 280/260 if you go aggressive. An A5 2.0T Premium Plus with sport package is $41k MSRP with destination. That means $39k roughly. Maybe less if you get a 2010 when the 2011 comes out. This could be a solid choice.

If you can go up another 7-ish grand, the S4 is well worth your money and should outperform a 335is slightly.

I agree the S5 needs to incorporate the 3.0L supercharged engine sooner than later. It's still an expensive car, about 7 grand more than the S4.


----------



## deathblow (May 29, 2010)

To OP: I LEASED a 2007 328 coupe sport/nav/prem. and at the end of the lease test drove a5/g37s sedan/335i sedan/C350 sedan to see what I would BUY.
each with sport/nav/premium.

Here were my takeaways in comparison with each other and the 328

- Driving pleasure: 335 > g37s > 328 > a5 > C350
- Exterior look and feel: 335 > C350 > G37s > A5 > 328 
- Interior look and feel: G37s > A5 > 335 > 328 > C350
- Reliability: G37s > 328 > A5 > C350 > 335 (335 hpfp'd on me during test drive w/ salesman and was obviously a dealbreaker)
- Value: G37s > 328 > 335 > A5 > C350

To lease: 335 > a5 > G37s > 328 > C350
To buy: G37s > 328 > A5 > C350 > 335


----------



## legend (Oct 16, 2008)

rgzimmer said:


> I like the mod in the middle picture. Excellent choice.


Totally agree !


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

boltjaM3s said:


> There is Mercedes Benz and there is BMW.
> 
> This thread belongs in the Acura, Lexus, Infiniti, and Cadillac forums as Audi is not a luxury car. There is no status in a Volkswagon rebadge. No BMW or Mercedes owner mutters "Ooh, look, it's an Audi".
> 
> BJ


The S4 gets tons of attention man. I think I picked a particuarly stylish combination of metallic black paint, dark tint, 19" wheels, red seats and carbon fiber, which helps. Valets have been parking it in front of the door at restaurants. Women who know nothing about cars stare at it when I roll by, as if I glamored them with the headlights. It is a standout vehicle that most people haven't seen, in this trim anyway.

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2783274


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Snareman said:


> Here was my take on an A5 when I considered them before I got my current 335 last year. Taken from my comparison post
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318232
> 
> *Audi A5:* I've been ogling over one in the garage at work for a few months and started emailing with the Audi dealer. They say they can't keep them in stock and only get an allotment for one every 2-3 months. Unlike BMW where the ED cars don't come out of their allotment, with Audi. the A5's *do *come out of their dealer allotment. So unlike BMW _A) _they can't just spontaneously order you one,_ B)_ its not just a bonus sale for them and you are therefore not likely to talk them down past their fixed 5% ED discount. Certainly not to $1k over invoice like you can do with BMW if you're lucky. Similarly equipped to my 335 the A5 costs around $53-55k. Subtract 5% for ED and its quite a bit more expensive than mine. Payments would probably be in the $700/month range vs. the $500ish that I'm paying now.
> ...


I agree for the most part. A few things:

* I think an A5 2.0 is $40k and a 3.2 is $44k
* The steering is going to be light unless you get an S4/S5
* The B&O is the best sound system I've ever heard in something with 4 wheels. It is not even in the same league as the 2006 330i with HK Logic7. WAV Audio CDs sound great, as does AAC or MP3 on the SD card slot in the dash. The iPod sounds just OK, because it only has analog out, not digital. Sirius and the radio sound pretty mediocre.


----------



## Asiarush (May 16, 2010)

rgzimmer said:


> I like the mod in the middle picture. Excellent choice.


and legend

that mod is priceless!


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

beden1 said:


> We recently ordered an Audi S4 for our daughter who just graduated from college with a 4.0 undergrad and for her Masters Degree. She previously had a Jetta 1.8T since Junior year in HS.


Well deserved. With those grades, should could probably pay for it herself right? I went to a top tier school and got a GPA in the low 3's. I didn't understand my classmates who got a 4.0 every semester. If you're that smart, why don't you challenge yourself with a harder school like MIT?


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

kingkong954 said:


> I feel like im burning a hole in the TTS with all the staring I do at it. What was your test drive experience like? I haven't been able to find a dealer with a TTS on the lot.


I have a hard time getting my head around the TTS. First, it's based on the Golf/GTI/A3 platform and uses a cheaper version of quattro. Second, it doesn't use a new engine, it just tunes the 2.0T with software. I like the looks and trim. Personally, I feel the TT is better as a convertible. In white. With the baseball mitt stitched leather. For a woman. My girlfriend had one before her Miata MX5.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Zooks527 said:


> Yeah, but this thread put me back over to the Audi website and it reminded me about one of the really frustrating things about them. If you want certain options, You HAVE to go with one of the upscale packages. The one that frosted me the most on the TTS is bundling heated seats into the top end trim level with the navigation package. If you think navi is a waste, having to give up the heated seats in NE is a killer.
> 
> I expect that kind of stuff on a Japanese car, not a German one.
> 
> George


On the S model Audi cars, it's the opposite problem. My car came with all kinds of crap I didn't even know I ordered. And I didn't even get the highest trim, known as Prestige.

I have rear LED fog lights, heated seats, heated mirrors, homelink, an SD card slot in my radio, an iPod interface and cable, Sirius, floormats (imagine that BMW!), grocery hooks in the trunk, LED lighting under the seats, a cool sliding center console arm with 2 usuable cupholders that don't spill coffee all over my dash.


----------



## DWill (Apr 9, 2010)

BMWFTW91 said:


> Or you could always just buy a Volkswagen CC.


Isn't that what you're buying when you buy an Audi??
A debadged VW.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

DWill said:


> Isn't that what you're buying when you buy an Audi??
> A debadged VW.


Isn't your car built in South Carolina by a bunch of laid off Big 3 employees and inmates from a correctional facility on loan?

I'm sort of kidding, but at least my Audi was built in Germany. By hand (because I bought an S model).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

westwest888 said:


> Isn't your car built in South Carolina by a bunch of laid off Big 3 employees and inmates from a correctional facility on loan?
> 
> I'm sort of kidding, but at least my Audi was built in Germany. By hand (because I bought an S model).


:rofl:
awesome. i love this forum


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

westwest888 said:


> The S4 gets tons of attention man. I think I picked a particuarly stylish combination of metallic black paint, dark tint, 19" wheels, red seats and carbon fiber, which helps. Valets have been parking it in front of the door at restaurants. Women who know nothing about cars stare at it when I roll by, as if I glamored them with the headlights. It is a standout vehicle that most people haven't seen, in this trim anyway.
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2783274


I think people are wondering why a Passat has 4 rings on the front...or maybe they think it is a CC?:dunno:


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

westwest888 said:


> On the S model Audi cars, it's the opposite problem. My car came with all kinds of crap I didn't even know I ordered. And I didn't even get the highest trim, known as Prestige.
> 
> I have rear LED fog lights, heated seats, heated mirrors, homelink, an SD card slot in my radio, an iPod interface and cable, Sirius, floormats (imagine that BMW!), grocery hooks in the trunk, LED lighting under the seats, a cool sliding center console arm with 2 usuable cupholders that don't spill coffee all over my dash.


No, that's exactly the point I was making. You get two or three trim levels to choose between, and almost no options within the levels. In the list above, I wouldn't want the homelink or Sirius radio, but there's no way to get the heated seats without them.

The cars end up well over $50k, because you're jammed into getting a ton of stuff I wouldn't particularly like.

FWIW,
George


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

DWill said:


> Isn't that what you're buying when you buy an Audi??
> A debadged VW.


What's wrong with a VW? My daughter had one for 7 years during HS and college, and the car did great with only minor issues that were starting to creep up this past year.

Her 2003 Jetta GLS 1.8T was loaded for a sticker of about $23,000 when we bought it new. Her car was so nicely built that it makes most other cars look way over priced by comparison.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Washburn said:


> Just wondering...it seems that the 328i especially is VERY low hp/car for the money, and getting lamer and lamer with bmw taking nice amenities off that were once standard...Not to mention they have become SO common suddenly...
> 
> Any of you looking at new or used A5 as an alternative? yeah I know - the 328i still handles better - but what about you guys for whom handling is NOT the top priority?
> 
> (I am addressing the current or potential 328i crowd here, not the 335i owners)


I test drove the A5 and S5. IMO, the 328 and 335 are more fun to drive, respectively.

I was only looking for a coupe, only for a manual tranny. The S5 has the stiffest clutch I've ever experienced, but I haven't driven many cars like that. I really disdain electronics e-brakes, just a personal thing. Ok, it didn't help that it was acting up, and not really letting me start the car, and the dealer had to try, and he did get it to work.

The S5 and A5 have very attractive exteriors, and the S5 particularly has a wonderful interior. The back seating is less useful than the 3 series though. I would say significantly better than the typical BMW interior with the 3 series, but not much better, if at all, than my grey/brown/aluminum. You will forgive my bias.

If the cars were closer in pricing to the bimmers, it would become a tougher call. With the price differences that I saw, it was actually a pretty easy decision for me.

I assume you are also asking this question at the Audi forums. Obviously, most of chose BMW here . . . for whatever reason . . .


----------



## KennyPowers (May 27, 2010)

westwest888 said:


> Second, it doesn't use a new engine, it just tunes the 2.0T with software..


Im not in the market for a tts, but ^^^^^ isnt true.

It has a different larger turbocharger than the typical 2.0fsi engine. I believe (may be wrong) a ko4 instead of the normal ko3


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

gotxquattro said:


> Hey guys im new to the forum just wanted to see whats going on with BMW's and all that. I currently own an S5 and have driven the A5 many times. With respect to what the other members and yourself handling is not the question because I myself have driven every BMW and not liked one of them except the 335i and the M5. The thing is you buy an Audi for the planted feel and the AWD system. Audi's are normally much cheaper than BMW's and I for one feel you get 2X as much value. Thats just me though but the A5 is a beautiful car hands down and if you decided to go with one I guarantee you would like it.
> 
> - Rizzo


What a lovely review. If we wanted a rebadged Volkswagon, we'd buy one. You might run the most upscale Burger King ever made, but here at Lutesce we don't do Whopper.

BJ


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

Washburn said:


> LOL - why am I not surprised?
> If Audi is not a luxury car, then BMW certainly can't be.
> *
> and please stop dissing other car makers* (which were not even included in my OP): ironically, EVERY single car maker you insulted has a more powerful, higher optioned model that would beat your pseudo "M" car in performance and amenities for less money. (yeah perhaps not a big "name" but believe me, that name is not so "big" anymore since E90 series appeared) - i am not a fan of any of those either BUT I just mention this because you insulted them.
> If you want another car to insult, how about a 2011 Mustang V6 ?? hehe - it makes more than 300 hp and about 300 lb-ft torque, costs less, and is a proven design, and handling is probably not that much far from a 3-er. Is it common? sure! is it prestigious? no - but guess who'll blow your doors off and laugh at your fast fading "M" badge (in the rear view mirror, FYI)? the "common" guy! yeah and that's just the v*6 *Mustang, ok?


Mustang's? I guess that's what an Audi best compares to.

I'm not insulting anyone. Just pointing out fact. Audi is not a luxury brand. It'd not a car that every 12 year old dreams of owning. Its not a car that's revered in movies, mentioned in boardrooms, or drooled over by parking attendants. Anyone can make a car that's more powerful than another, doesn't make it a BMW. If you were defending Mercedes Benz, no problem, I get your argument. But an Audi? LOL. Get real. The Mets might win their division, doesn't make them the Yankees, chief.

This is a BMW forum. We don't do Whopper.

BJ


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

westwest888 said:


> The S4 gets tons of attention man. I think I picked a particuarly stylish combination of metallic black paint, dark tint, 19" wheels, red seats and carbon fiber, which helps. Valets have been parking it in front of the door at restaurants. Women who know nothing about cars stare at it when I roll by, as if I glamored them with the headlights. It is a standout vehicle that most people haven't seen....


You're a good poster, west, and I respect the fact that you've stepped down in class for the illusion of performance. I wish you the best of luck living a lifetime of automotive anonymity.

BJ


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

I just saw an A5 convertible and I think it looks good.. but the grill just looks like an overkill.. ! I don't like it, not as classy as the BMW kidney grills. I think what makes Audi look interesting are the subtle curves and rear/front LED lights... also the slightly wider stance on the A5s.. 

As far as interior goes, I like the BMW better... Audi seems to have high quality stuff but too much plastic and also don't like the racer boy style seats in the Audi S4, though its a nice car!

I want my sports sedan to be sporty and classy.. sporty in driving and classy in looks.. not too sporty looking like the S4. It should be a good balance between classiness and sportiness!


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

deznium said:


> but the grill just looks like an overkill.. !


That's my biggest problem with the exterior. The grill is big enough to fit a small child inside.


----------



## Asiarush (May 16, 2010)

///M-ratedE90 said:


> I think people are wondering why a Passat has 4 rings on the front...or maybe they think it is a CC?:dunno:


yes .. any woman would definitely melt with the thought of a CC car. yummy!

westwest888 - why do you keep on trying to sell your audi to us? we are in the bimmerfest forum for a reason .. and if it's not yet obvious to you it's not because we love audis!


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

Asiarush said:


> westwest888 - why do you keep on trying to sell your audi to us?


He's not... He just goes through a phase of "post-purchase rationalization" and is desperately seeking a good reason to convince himself (and the others) that he didn't waste his $$$ on an inferior product


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

boltjaM3s said:


> Mustang's? I guess that's what an Audi best compares to.
> 
> I'm not insulting anyone. Just pointing out fact. Audi is not a luxury brand. It'd not a car that every 12 year old dreams of owning. Its not a car that's revered in movies, mentioned in boardrooms, or drooled over by parking attendants. Anyone can make a car that's more powerful than another, doesn't make it a BMW. If you were defending Mercedes Benz, no problem, I get your argument. But an Audi? LOL. Get real. The Mets might win their division, doesn't make them the Yankees, chief.
> 
> ...


Educate us BJ and define what makes a car a luxury car.


----------



## gotxquattro (May 29, 2010)

boltjaM3s said:


> What a lovely review. If we wanted a rebadged Volkswagon, we'd buy one. You might run the most upscale Burger King ever made, but here at Lutesce we don't do Whopper.
> 
> BJ


its a shame that you sir feel the need to criticize everyones posts. Personally Audi is my number 1 choice for a car company. BMW a close second. You have to learn to respect different car companies and not just feel yours is the best. You drive a 328i if you were in a 335i or something a little more powerful then I could see you boasting. My A4 daily driver would probably be able to take you in a drag with just a few mods. But all feuding aside no i dont run a burger king or any establishment of such sort. I work hard for every penny I make and put it towards cars I wont have to worry about in the winter and get great performance from at all times. Who cares how much HP or 0-60 seriously it all comes down to a planted feel in the car and what your comfortable with so in all respect keep your nasty comments to yourself and keep the original topic going instead of ranting about how you think Audi is a different badged VW. Because seriously get that past your head go drive both cars and their totally different.

Oh and keep on paying premium prices for BMW when its 3X the cost of an Audi at times and less value in some cases.

- Rizzo


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

boltjaM3s said:


> You're a good poster, west, and I respect the fact that you've stepped down in class for the illusion of performance. I wish you the best of luck living a lifetime of automotive anonymity.
> 
> BJ


*
I actually bought the S4 for exclusivity.* Additionally, its performance happens to equal a 335is, and it is possibly more reliable (the engine is not known to be unreliable at this time).

BMW San Diego uses the 335i as a loaner car for christ's sake. We didn't need a rental fleet to saturate the roads with MORE e90's. I liked the car a lot when I was the only one who had it 5 years ago. Then everyone turned in their e46 leases, and then got e90 leases, and then at the end of that these things filled up the CPO lots, and then CPO people started getting them for under $20k. All of a sudden anyone with a pulse and an ObamaJob as a census worker can have a current body style BMW.

Maybe BMW should take a cue from the Japanese and change the body style radically every 3 years. The LCI just isn't different enough. I like the car, but not enough to buy it twice.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

KennyPowers said:


> Im not in the market for a tts, but ^^^^^ isnt true.
> 
> It has a different larger turbocharger than the typical 2.0fsi engine. I believe (may be wrong) a ko4 instead of the normal ko3


You are probably correct, I was making an assumption. Still, 250 hp is not impressive when the smaller turbo will do that easily. I'm not sure if the TTS has a remap or not.


----------



## gotxquattro (May 29, 2010)

westwest888 said:


> You are probably correct, I was making an assumption. Still, 250 hp is not impressive when the smaller turbo will do that easily. I'm not sure if the TTS has a remap or not.


yeh TTS is basically like the RS4 and the old 4.2 V8 S4. They just redo the engine and squeeze more power out of it. Drove the TTS and it has just the right amount of power for a small the small car that it is. Also when APR makes a tune for it that would make it a lot nicer!

- Rizzo


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

sf_loft said:


> Educate us BJ and define what makes a car a luxury car.


A luxury car is defined by two things:

1. Amenities, appointments, and features.

2. Making Mr. & Mrs. Camry green with envy.

Almost every car on the road over $40,000 has #1 pretty well covered. Only two brands on the road have #2 covered, and Audi ain't one of them.

BJ


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

gotxquattro said:


> its a shame that you sir feel the need to criticize everyones posts. Personally Audi is my number 1 choice for a car company. BMW a close second. You have to learn to respect different car companies and not just feel yours is the best. You drive a 328i if you were in a 335i or something a little more powerful then I could see you boasting. My A4 daily driver would probably be able to take you in a drag with just a few mods. But all feuding aside no i dont run a burger king or any establishment of such sort. I work hard for every penny I make and put it towards cars I wont have to worry about in the winter and get great performance from at all times. Who cares how much HP or 0-60 seriously it all comes down to a planted feel in the car and what your comfortable with so in all respect keep your nasty comments to yourself and keep the original topic going instead of ranting about how you think Audi is a different badged VW. Because seriously get that past your head go drive both cars and their totally different.
> 
> Oh and keep on paying premium prices for BMW when its 3X the cost of an Audi at times and less value in some cases.
> 
> - Rizzo


1. It's a shame, sir, that you feel the need to enter a BMW forum and act like you're one of us. Like you drive something special. Like you're not driving a rebadged budget 'peoples' car.

2. You have to learn to respect BMW and Mercedes as two brands that are in the luxury class with Infiniti, Lexus, Acura, Audi, and Cadillac being brands that are in the sub-luxury class.

3. Mr. & Mrs. Camry aren't dying to get to a financial level in their lives so they can drive an Audi. The Average American Driver aspires to pull up to their friend's house in a BMW or a Mercedes.

4. Driving experience? 0-60 times? Handling? That's what a $24,000 Honda Civic is for. You buy a BMW or a Mercedes Benz for the status it brings and are pleasently surprised to find that it handles very well. An Audi is something you buy if you can't afford a BMW.

5. As for staying on the original topic, this is spot-on. The OP asks if anyone "wishes they had an Audi". The answer is, no, of course not. If we wanted one that badly, we can afford to buy two of them.

BJ


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

westwest888 said:


> *
> I actually bought the S4 for exclusivity.* Additionally, its performance happens to equal a 335is, and it is possibly more reliable (the engine is not known to be unreliable at this time).
> 
> BMW San Diego uses the 335i as a loaner car for christ's sake. We didn't need a rental fleet to saturate the roads with MORE e90's. I liked the car a lot when I was the only one who had it 5 years ago. Then everyone turned in their e46 leases, and then got e90 leases, and then at the end of that these things filled up the CPO lots, and then CPO people started getting them for under $20k. All of a sudden anyone with a pulse and an ObamaJob as a census worker can have a current body style BMW.
> ...


Again, west, I have always appreciated you as a poster and very much respect your ideals. It's not easy to step down in life, and the way you are embracing the idea of automotive anonymity is commendable.

That said, I agree that the E90 is getting long-in-the-tooth and that there are way too many used ones on the road. However, a 5 year old E90 is still a current bodystyle BMW and any current body style BMW commands more respect on the roads than any brand new Audi. There are 18 year olds driving 2006 E90's bought with their bar mitzvah money who will see their cars objectified and revered whereas your brand new Audi will be treated like the VW it really is.

Please enjoy your sub-luxury car. Like a Honda, an Audi is one of those cars that the more you mod it the less people can recognize it for what it is which is smart.

BJ


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

boltjaM3s said:


> A luxury car is defined by two things:
> 
> 1. Amenities, appointments, and features.
> 
> ...


Talk about a stereotype BMW/Mercedes fanboy! Take it from someone who has actually owned and can easily afford your definition of status cars...your mindset is just plain wrong.

Plus, if you actually care what others think about what you're driving, then you obviously don't belong driving any BMW or Mercedes.

I have always driven cars that I personally get enjoyment from, and that's the only reason I'm driving them. I could care less about what anyone else thinks, and as it should be. Joneses only try to keep up with other Joneses, when all they are is a Jones to begin with.

I just plain love cars and appreciate others who do as well, regardless if they drive and love a car that I may not personally appreciate. What's the point of raining on someone else's parade, especially if you really don't know what the hell you're talking about? :dunno:


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

boltjaM3s said:


> Again, west, I have always appreciated you as a poster and very much respect your ideals. It's not easy to step down in life, and the way you are embracing the idea of automotive anonymity is commendable.
> 
> That said, I agree that the E90 is getting long-in-the-tooth and that there are way too many used ones on the road. However, a 5 year old E90 is still a current bodystyle BMW and any current body style BMW commands more respect on the roads than any brand new Audi. There are 18 year olds driving 2006 E90's bought with their bar mitzvah money who will see their cars objectified and revered whereas your brand new Audi will be treated like the VW it really is.
> 
> ...


I assume the only reason you continue your untenable position is for the art of debate, like this is some sort of collegiate exercise. It would not surpise me if you went to law school, as I could see you going on to tell us Audi has features that are necessary but not sufficient to qualify for "status", as you extol the merits of German engineering from one city in Bavaria over another. It is completely lost on you that the engineers at both Audi and BMW went to the secondary school and probably go back and forth between the two more than the fabulous accountants of Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae. But I know, BMW has a certain je ne sais quois - a strong brand message that makes it the most popular luxury model in the US. To you, status is embracing the mainstream. To me, it's doing something no one else is doing yet.

When people start putting deuce-twos (22" wheels, for the unitiated) and using in their signature pictures of asian whores spread eagle in their 2010+ Audi S4's, I'll sell mine and buy something those clowns can't get their paws on.


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going to thread jack this thread and answer the OP's question. Yes I considered the S5 when I looked at buying my 335. I got the 335 because the wait and dealer markup was insane on the S5. It's still a hard car to find now, but when I test drove it, it was nice. The car is practically a 2 seater even though it has 4 seats. It is a beautiful car inside and out, but I just didn't find it practical. I have never test driven an A5, but I hear that it is too heavy / underpowered for the non-v8 engine. I don't think I would buy a regular A5 over a 335, but I would definitely buy an A5 over a 335 if I was still trying to make that decision. In the end, I decided to get an S4 because it is actually more nimble and quicker than the S5. Also, it is more practical.

Here's to all the roundel wearing status whores:

Here you go guys. It's been raining on and off in the Bay area for months now and I think it's finally over. Today was a gorgeous day 70 in the city and reaching 80 up in Marin. Got up early this morning, hand washed it, picked up my pimp SLR and took it out for a drive. Drove up and down Marin trying to look for a spot and ended up in the most obvious location, GG bridge and the Marin headlands.

As you can see, beautiful clear skies:



















Thanks to Quattro, took her off-roading:










With San Francisco in the back drop:










Ibis white is quite the head turner:



















Baby's got back:










More side shots:










Now for her pretty eyes:


















Graceful lines:










Now for some interior pics - I apologize for the bad quality since it was so bright without shade that everything was lit up.










Ignore my chewed up iPhone:


----------



## Asiarush (May 16, 2010)

westwest888 said:


> When people start putting deuce-twos (22" wheels, for the unitiated) and using in their signature pictures of asian whores spread eagle in their 2010+ Audi S4's, I'll sell mine and buy something those clowns can't get their paws on.


1st of all i have 19 inch rims .. 2nd who gave you the right to call me a whore? Go sell your stupid AUDI if you keep on trying to convince your self and everyone else that you made the right decision in buying it.

BJ is absolutely right. An audi is a whopper. Never met a kid who dreamed of having an audi when he grows up.

You need to be a complete moron to call me a whore when you dont even know me. I make perfect sense that you shouldnt be glorifying your audi in a bimmer forum.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

westwest888 I hope you're not having buyer's remorse. When I bought my BMW there was no looking back to other cars like Infiniti, Lexus, Audi etc.. so I never spent time lurking on those forums. I think you're trying to convince yourself that Audi is superior to BMW by having these discussions here! I maybe wrong but to me it looks like you're trying to make yourself happy or whatever it is. I've seen this happen before with people so I'm just saying... :dunno:


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Not at all. It's the best thing I've ever purchased. To me, it's not an Audi. It's a car from Bavaria one town over from where BMWs are built. All of the ergonomics and layout conventions in the car are the same. This may as well be a 4 series, in my mind.

A Japanese car is way different and would result in a bit of lamenting. I'd probably do that offline.

People come on here and are like "Should I get a 328 or a 335". I'm here to offer a counterpoint. I don't have stats, but I think the lurkers are 50:1. Lots of people reading, but not posting.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Moved to General Automotive.

- Mike


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

jeff g said:


> My 335xi beats the heck out of a A5.
> Nice looking cars, sure...but what else does it offer compared to 335xi.
> NOTHING.
> Of course thats just my opinion. I looked at both, because I need AWD, and I wanted a coupe.
> I made the right choice.


You also have the HPFP failure at no extra charge as well. :rofl:


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

sf_loft said:


> BJ is entertainment and for a troll he is quite funny, witty, and sharp.


How is BJ a troll when he OWNS a BMW?

A troll is someone who DOESN'T OWN a a certain vehicle and GOES ON OTHER FORUMS.

I.E. You.


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> How is BJ a troll when he OWNS a BMW?
> 
> A troll is someone who DOESN'T OWN a a certain vehicle and GOES ON OTHER FORUMS.
> 
> I.E. You.


I own 2 e92 335 in the last 3 years and have been a member on here for that long. This is a general and public forum right? I recently got an S4 but I still participate from time to time.

"A troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."

Just because you own a BMW you can not be a troll? With as many posts as you have had on bimmerfest, you should know BJ by now and see how many threads he jacked and thrown off topic because he likes to push people's buttons and tell the world his point of view.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

-=hot|ice=- said:


> a troll is someone who doesn't own a a certain vehicle and goes on other forums.


incorrect



sf_loft said:


> "a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."


correct


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

audis are sick.


----------



## Asiarush (May 16, 2010)

mujjuman said:


> audis are sick.


yup! especially the christmas light trim that comes free with the headlights:thumbup:


----------



## gotxquattro (May 29, 2010)

Asiarush said:


> yup! especially the christmas light trim that comes free with the headlights:thumbup:


at least for the price we get them at they not only look cleaner but they come with more you dont have to add on your AWD and so on seriously


----------



## gotxhemi (Jun 2, 2010)

boltjaM3s said:


> I'm not making fun of anyone. I'm merely pointing out that Audi, while a nice car, is nothing prestigious. Regarding the Corvette, please, is there a car on the road that gets less respect? You see a Corvette on the road, you giggle because you know exactly what you're about to see when you peer through the windows.
> 
> BJ


How you doing BJ, or is it blow jobs? Uh, first off, you shouldn't be talking much about how amazing your car is, when really it isn't anything special. I own a 2008 M5, along with many other cars that i worked for, that is a car to be boasting about. Now, on the terms of the Audi situation, you really shouldn't be talking too much smack about how BMW is better than Audi when Audi is the company who makes Lamborghini. Second off, I don't know if you follow baseball or if you are just unaware of the beauty a good car company can give, but the Audi is the sponsor for the YANKEES, last time i checked, BMW wasn't. So you pretty much lost there. Onto the corvette.... I drive an LS1 corvette and that is something i should be proud of, because of the fact that I am driving a real car with REAL power! Before you start to go off on a tangent about how much you think you're so amazing with your 328xi mommy wagon, learn a little about cars, if you would like, i'll lend you my M5, so you can drive a real BMW. Because to be honest with you, I prefer driving my S6 over driving the M5, only because audi made a better car on this one.*** in case you didn't know, IT HAS A LAMBORGHINI ENGINE***.. and if you want to know something about power, and i mean real power... hop in the seat of a corvette LS1 or my customized to the tops 2006 Dodge Charger SRT8-8 with the Hennessy supercharger, because that my young grasshopper is a real drive. So go ahead, boast about your 328xi wit h all of your 230 hp, and race to pick up your kids at soccer practice, meanwhile, us real drivers are enjoying the luxury of real power and Quattro. You might as well just give up at this point, because you have nothing left to say about how terrible your little car is. OH, and if you want to really come back a tiny rebuttal, you can meet me on a drag strip and we can settle this the right way. I'll be sure to take it easy on you.. I'll take out my wife's Audi TTS, because I don't feel the need to waste my 93 octane gasoline a tiny 230hp 328xi. I'm sorry, but I don't drive anything under 500 hp. You sir, are the mets fan. Go ahead and sponsor a team that will never win, unlike how Audi will sponsor a real winning team like the Yankees. They clearly are a winning car for a winning team. Enjoy life buddy, because I stated the facts, and you have clearly lost. Come back at me when you get a real car. Good- Bye....

 <--- I know this will be you reading this, but don't cry, just trade a fake car in for a real one 
- Fortiez


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*$500,000 in the Bank!!*



thebmw said:


> The R8 is not a rebadged Passat...it is a rebadged Gallardo. So to me, $115K is a bargain.


_"Considering I've got $500,000 cash in the bank and another $800,000 in converible assets at present"_

BJ- I've got that much in Apple stock alone. And why would anyone have $500,000 cash
in the bank?


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Even though the 328i for the money may not have the power...today, its just as fast, if not moreso than the E46 ZHP which was top of the E46 non-M heap. I'd say that it is plenty fast for 95% of the people. 

The A5 is a very nice car, but most Audi dealers aren't willing to deal at all, which makes it a deal breaker for most. That and the fact that BMW leases still come in a good $30-50 p/month cheaper for similarly equipped cars.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL - I love the holier-than-thou attitude coming from a 328i owner...ballsy!

BTW - love the new S4...great car.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

jusmills said:


> Even though the 328i for the money may not have the power...today, its just as fast, if not moreso than the E46 ZHP which was top of the E46 non-M heap. I'd say that it is plenty fast for 95% of the people.
> 
> The A5 is a very nice car, but most Audi dealers aren't willing to deal at all, which makes it a deal breaker for most. That and the fact that BMW leases still come in a good $30-50 p/month cheaper for similarly equipped cars.


And BMW gives you a real 4 year/50k mile warranty. Take a BMW into a dealership with under 50k miles and they'll fix anything but the tires. Take an Audi into a dealership with 15k miles - say Miramar - and they'll tell you x part is not covered and y part is normal wear and tear and everything costs extra from an oil change to a brake job. What is covered by the warranty? Apparently nothing.

So the $50 a month savings on the 328 is actually more like $100 a month when you add in the costs of brakes, tune ups, oil changes, trim repairs over 3-4 years.

FWIW, the e46 ZHP was way more fun than the current 328i. Way more...


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> And BMW gives you a real 4 year/50k mile warranty. Take a BMW into a dealership with under 50k miles and they'll fix anything but the tires. Take an Audi into a dealership with 15k miles - say Miramar - and they'll tell you x part is not covered and y part is normal wear and tear and everything costs extra from an oil change to a brake job. What is covered by the warranty? Apparently nothing.
> 
> So the $50 a month savings on the 328 is actually more like $100 a month when you add in the costs of brakes, tune ups, oil changes, trim repairs over 3-4 years.
> 
> *FWIW, the e46 ZHP was way more fun than the current 328i. Way more...*


Agreed...hence the reason I'm still rockin the ZHP! However from a practicality standpoint, the new 328i w/ warranty is cheaper to own than my ZHP.

Back on topic though, I'd consider an A5 if it provided me a better value for the dollar than a BMW. I don't think there's any denying that the A5 is a gorgeous car, both inside and out, however, as I said before there is more to ownership than just a pretty face. When I test drove the A5 a couple of weeks back, I honestly enjoyed it, but for me the BMW just has this feeling about it that you can't deny...its hard to explain.

I'd assume its similar to the feeling that p-car owners feel after leaving other marques.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> And BMW gives you a real 4 year/50k mile warranty. Take a BMW into a dealership with under 50k miles and they'll fix anything but the tires. Take an Audi into a dealership with 15k miles - say Miramar - and they'll tell you x part is not covered and y part is normal wear and tear and everything costs extra from an oil change to a brake job. What is covered by the warranty? Apparently nothing.
> 
> So the $50 a month savings on the 328 is actually more like $100 a month when you add in the costs of brakes, tune ups, oil changes, trim repairs over 3-4 years.
> 
> FWIW, the e46 ZHP was way more fun than the current 328i. Way more...


I think that depends entirely on the dealer...I had an 01 S4 when I lived in Ohio and Byer's was absolutely awesome. Best service experience. I had the optional sport package that included alcantara inserts in the seats. The driver's seat was wearing what I thought was a bit prematurely. I casually mentioned it at a normal service appt and the advisor looked at the seat and agreed with me. Seat cover entirely replaced under warranty...took no effort at all and that one, in my mind, is debatable.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Another thought somewhat on topic.

What car in the BMW model line up can remotely compete with the V10 R8 in terms of all around performance (and status for that matter)?


----------

